# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  What is your dream job??

## Sadeyes

I wanted to be a teacher since a little girl

----------


## Koalafan

Film Maker  ::):

----------


## Teddy

Hugger  ::):

----------


## Sagan

To be an air traffic controller

----------


## Chantellabella

I'm doing what I love to do. I'm a child/teen librarian. Been one for 10 years.

I used to think I wanted to be a writer, but I don't have the patience to sit that long.
I also thought I wanted to be an artist, but I'm not that good. 
I was a Licensed Counselor for 15 years..............no longer want to do that after having to identify 6 dead teens.
I taught Kindergarten for 5 years.................it got redundant
Worked at the city arboretum for 2 years.................not challenging enough
Worked at a wholesale garden.............didn't pay enough
Worked as a bookkeeper.............too boring
Worked at a florist..................didn't pay enough
Worked at a photographer.............the guy was a jerk
Worked at another photographer....................didn't pay enough
Worked at a tuxedo rental shop.................seriously? 
Worked in one of those Photomat booths..................too dangerous
Worked as an art teacher.................didn't pay enough
Worked at a real estate firm...............hated it
Worked in a college library shelving books............graduated
Worked at a movie studio................the owner was a pervert and spent everyday trying to get me to sleep with him
Worked as a prostitute..............hardly saw a dime of it because the other hookers and pimp stole it all.

----------


## JaneDoe

A librarian or a historian.

----------


## Otherside

writer, i guess

----------


## VickieKitties

Oh, anything in fashion. :3 Hopefully on the sewing machine end of the spectrum.

----------


## Air Caterpillar

makeup artist

----------


## L

Working with children with intellectual disabilities and autism - I am working towards it

----------


## Member11

Writer, I love telling stories.  ::):

----------


## ev0ker

Pilot or astronaut

----------


## Misssy

Retired house wife. Stocks trader. Haute Cuisine photographer. Artist. Trophy wife. Yeah, in my next life I want to be a trophy wife for sure. A chef of some sort.Ra A travel journalist...no. Rambo!!!!

----------


## Misssy

At my job there is a manager who burps in my face and then laughs afterwards, this week he blocked me into my work area and told me I need to ask him for permission before I can go on break...and he is always messing with his balls when I talk to him about something at work.. freaking great right.. So obviously this isn't my dream job if you can't tell already. So last night I sent an email to the person who hired me and I told her that if there is a different job that opens up in a more professional area I would prefer to try it. She told me that she actually can't take me off my current position and put on a different position...but hey it was worth a try. She said I would have to quit and give notice before she can even put me in another job. So Feh. I was pretty nervous when I talked to her today feeling like I would be punished or something. Gosh I am tired all of a sudden. Going to have tea and then go to sleep I think.

----------


## Stranger

I would love to be a Pilot.

----------


## freddy

For me an educator. Something that I always thought and love to be. A dream job is something that you never ever feel bored at even though you get tired but never feel like fed up. As an educator I never feel like this is boring or anything else but my dream job that I got at last.

----------


## L

I don't know.....

----------


## Chantellabella

> I'm doing what I love to do. I'm a child/teen librarian. Been one for 10 years.



I guess this isn't my answer anymore.


Maybe my dream job is doing everything I want to do and getting paid lots of money to do it. 

Whatever that is.

----------


## Misssy

Lottery because I am old and lazy and I would prefer to stay home, eat, read and watch movies and garden

----------


## cowgirls_dont_cry

I have to go with Misssy on this one. I know I should say something lofty like writer or animal sanctuary director, but really I just want to be independently wealthy and do whatever I please.

----------


## Skippy

I wanna be a musician and perform on stage! Or else teach music or work at a studio...

----------


## Tinkerbell

I would love to work with animals, rescue groups.  I currently have 5 pets and 4 of them are rescues, and all of my previous pets have all been rescues.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I think the ideal job for me would depend on the working conditions and people I am surrounded with. A dream job in theory could be made hell, depending on who I would be working with. A boss that is encouraging and constructive- heaven. A boss that belittles me, makes me feel like shit, tears me down at every chance- um, yeah.

At the moment there isn't really a job I'd be thrilled to have (aside from the fact that I'd have money and somewhere to go).

----------


## James

professional golfer

----------


## bookworm3

I'd love to be a publisher or editor at a major publishing house like penguin. Or a librarian  ::): 
Im also interested in genetics counselling, and travel writing.

----------


## Keddy

I'd love to be a member of a professional dance team- Hip-hop or contemporary, not ballet or anything like that LOL  :;): 
I'd also love to direct, film, and produce a movie someday. Or be a photographer for a travel magazine. Or a video game tester, I suppose, if my options were so limited that it came down to something like that.
But I'm in business school, so definitely not on the right track :/ My parents didn't give me much room to choose anything I wanted. I have to be making money, and that's all they care about, my dreams don't seem to matter.
But my passions are always arts-related  ::):

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I wish I had even a vague idea of what it is, then I'd have something to work toward. Right now I have absolutely no passion for anything, no real goals or ambitions.

----------


## Chloe

Police or RSPCA however anxiety needs to get lost first for them  :Ninja:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I wish I had even a vague idea of what it is, then I'd have something to work toward. Right now I have absolutely no passion for anything, no real goals or ambitions.



Basically this. In the fall I'll start a course that'll prepare me for a job that kinda sorta agrees with my SA (if I'm lucky) and we'll see how that goes, but otherwise I never had a dream career in mind or anything. I envy anybody who knows what they want out of life. All I really want are my issues to subside.

----------


## Yossarian

Batman or Gunslinger.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Batman or Gunslinger.



What about a gunslinging Batman?

----------


## Yossarian

> What about a gunslinging Batman?



It wouldn't work; Batman doesn't kill anybody.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> It wouldn't work; Batman doesn't kill anybody.



Hrmmm....use fake guns? Water guns.  :Tongue:

----------


## Yossarian

> Hrmmm....use fake guns? Water guns.



I don't think anyone would take Batman seriously if he used a water gun.

----------


## Kesky

saving tigers, rainforests or anything that remotely has to do with music

----------


## sanspants

Test driver

----------


## Kaffee

I'd like to be either a rich author or working a cushy IT job with networking. I make a little money off writing here and there already and am taking technical courses.

----------


## fordaisy

I hate working. I want to win the lottery and sit in front of the ocean all day.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I hate working. I want to win the lottery and sit in front of the ocean all day.



Hi and welcome to the forum! Your wish reminds me of a book I'm reading called NIL. They are actually taken away from the grind of life and they can sit in front of the ocean all day. That's not always the paradise either according to the book, but I hear you on wishing for that. I need a vacation from work also.  ::):

----------


## enfield

i dont want to work either ._. 

i just wanna sit at home on the internet ALL day. i made it to be 22 with never having a job, if i just made it a few more years, i will be unemployable. no one hires a 25+ year old with no job experience or college degree, nobody. they assume that you have issues. do i have issues? maybe, i might have some issues. but it wont matter because after then , its not me thats the reason why i cant a job, its my status as "unemployable person" to others, so i would have a real reason not to have one.

the ocean is just a few blocks from my house.... if i wasn't so sun-averse i would like to sit in front of the ocean with my kindle to read on. i suppose you can get one of those big umbrella things =)

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

If we're talking dreams, then superhero. All the way. All the way to stopping a madman from blowing up the city. If we're talking "dreams", then comic book artist/writer. That'd be nice. Assuming that in my dream, I'm not burning rough drafts to keep myself warm in the winter.

----------


## HoldTheSea

Famous music producer/DJ, like Martin Garrix or Hardwell.

----------


## PinkButterfly

Singer and Guitar Player and of course travel the world.

----------


## anxiouskathie

I'd like to own a dog rescue

----------


## Cuchculan

Bed Testing

----------


## L

A place where I can go in and do my job, where the people are friendly and helpful. Something where I can do some good, help someone out. It would be something that causes me to feel that I have added some good to the world or have accomplished something good. I want to add peace to peoples lives. 

I don't know what that is though!

----------


## Cuchculan

> A place where I can go in and do my job, where the people are friendly and helpful. Something where I can do some good, help someone out. It would be something that causes me to feel that I have added some good to the world or have accomplished something good. I want to add peace to peoples lives. 
> 
> I don't know what that is though!



My mother used to look after people right up until they died. In other words, death was always going to be the final outcome. I guess you would be have to be hardened to the end result. Learn to accept it. It was work she loved and she felt very rewarding. Helping people out as they neared the end of life. You are nurse. That is part of the skills needed for such a job. You never know, if you can get your head around the whole death side of things. it might be something you too would feel rewarding for you.

----------


## lethargic nomad

Something in medicine.

----------


## Antidote

I'd probably enjoy the creativity and visual flare of being a graphic or interior designer. But meeting deadlines, liaising all the time, and having to thwart your personal creativity to deliver what a client wants, would probably be stressful and frustrating, so idk. Would depend on the particular field you're in, who you're employed by, work culture or whether you're self-employed so... I still think the final product would be so rewarding though. 





> Now it's landscape or wildlife photographer



That's also a good one.

----------


## imnormal

i wanna be a ebay seller. if that could really work, somebody should pinch me, since i didn't think u could have something like that as ur job. but dont really pinch me. for now im doing yugioh cuz thats what i really know best, but im curious about doing legos. i joined a lego forum thats all about the investing side of it and they're all really nice.

----------


## Lunaire

> i wanna be a ebay seller. if that could really work, somebody should pinch me, since i didn't think u could have something like that as ur job. but dont really pinch me. for now im doing yugioh cuz thats what i really know best, but im curious about doing legos. i joined a lego forum thats all about the investing side of it and they're all really nice.



Out of curiousity, how does one make a living with Legos and Yugioh? Have you had much success with it so far?

----------


## Koalafan

I would love to be a game developer! However, looking at the industry itself it seems like a complete mess to actually work in >_< long hours, lower pay, lots of job instability when a game is shipped. More than likely I'll just make games during my spare time while having a normal job during the daytime. Then hey, if I win the lottery and something becomes big then I'll take my [BEEP] you money and go live in a tropical paradise  :Tongue:

----------


## Lunaire

> I would love to be a game developer! However, looking at the industry itself it seems like a complete mess to actually work in >_< long hours, lower pay, lots of job instability when a game is shipped. More than likely I'll just make games during my spare time while having a normal job during the daytime. Then hey, if I win the lottery and something becomes big then I'll take my [BEEP] you money and go live in a tropical paradise



What types of games would you like to develop?

----------


## Skippy

> I would love to be a game developer! However, looking at the industry itself it seems like a complete mess to actually work in >_< long hours, lower pay, lots of job instability when a game is shipped. More than likely I'll just make games during my spare time while having a normal job during the daytime. Then hey, if I win the lottery and something becomes big then I'll take my [BEEP] you money and go live in a tropical paradise



I was an amazing game developer at one time...used to make stuff like Final Fantasy IV like game engine and platformers n such. I even 80% completed a working MMO for anxiety space I couldnt finish because i cant do gfx... x.x but yah if yer interested in that kinda stuff i could prolly show ya some nice gamedev techs, granted its been years since, but i dun think i could ever truly forget that..

My dream job it
seems i already have, a musician. its really hard work tho sometimes I hate it but eh.

----------


## Relle

I would love to have a job working with animals someday.

----------


## L

> Working with children with intellectual disabilities and autism - I am working towards it



I totally forgot I posted this. My new job is this but it's adults. Don't know if it's my dream job anymore. It's challenging but hopefully ill settle in morethe soon

----------


## L

> Bed Testing



Need a partner  :;):

----------


## AtropaBelladonna

My dream job is to be an actress hmu if anyone has any roles for a white 21 yr old lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

Trust fund child.

----------


## Doseone

Movie director/writer and musician.

----------


## whisperingzombking

Writer

----------

